# Automated CPR Devices: Thoughts on the Lifeline ARM?



## Bosco836 (Feb 16, 2016)

Although many EMS services in our region and across Canada/USA have adopted automated CPR devices (primarily the LUCAS II; with a few outliers electing to go for the Zoll AutoPulse), I recently stumbled across another (newer?) product by Defibtech to enter this arena: The Lifeline ARM?

Has anyone actually used one of these?  Know of anywhere who is using them?  Thoughts? 

The design itself seems similar to the LUCAS, although I'd be curious to see how it performs side by side in a real world clinical trial.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 16, 2016)

I saw it at a booth at EMS Today last year. Honestly, it seems like a blatant copy of the LUCAS II. 

Battery life, reliability, ease of set up, and cost are probably the most important factors we looked for in our mechanical CPR device. Our service is very happy with our LUCAS devices, and I don't know if the ARM offers any reason to switch. There's probably a benefit to working with a large, established company that also provides our LP15 monitors as well.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 16, 2016)

Looks to be significantly less expensive than the Lucas 2. But it does look like a blatant ripoff.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 16, 2016)

What if any downsides have you guys noticed with the Lucas devices?

I am aware that there is no research that shows that they improve outcomes. However, there is no way that my partner and I are going to be able to provide effective compressions when our only backup is a single firefighter and maybe a deputy. They are expensive and take up quite a bit of room it appears, but I am starting to consider seeking grant funding for them.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 16, 2016)

Tigger said:


> What if any downsides have you guys noticed with the Lucas devices?
> 
> I am aware that there is no research that shows that they improve outcomes. However, there is no way that my partner and I are going to be able to provide effective compressions when our only backup is a single firefighter and maybe a deputy. They are expensive and take up quite a bit of room it appears, but I am starting to consider seeking grant funding for them.


Well, have not improved outcomes does not mean hurts outcomes. If you have poor staffing that cannot maintain adequate compressions, then a LUCAS will almost certainly be an improvement. Also, for the record, the literature that I have read shows no benefit or slight help for the LUCAS, and a decrease in survival for the Zoll Autopulse. However, no studies that I know of have compared mechanical CPR devices to humans in common prehospital environments (ex. in the back of a moving ambulance).

One of the (old school) doctors that I work with hates the Lucas, because it does not adjust to the girth of the patient. Optimal compression are to be between 5-6 cm, but the Lucas could go too deep. Possibly as a result of this, it has torn many sternums apart (literally the skin) and has cause a bloody mess with blood shooting out of the ET tube. Also, he doesn't like it because once it is on, he cannot do intraarest ultrasound.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 16, 2016)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Well, have not improved outcomes does not mean hurts outcomes. If you have poor staffing that cannot maintain adequate compressions, then a LUCAS will almost certainly be an improvement. Also, for the record, the literature that I have read shows no benefit or slight help for the LUCAS, and a decrease in survival for the Zoll Autopulse. However, no studies that I know of have compared mechanical CPR devices to humans in common prehospital environments (ex. in the back of a moving ambulance).
> 
> One of the (old school) doctors that I work with hates the Lucas, because it does not adjust to the girth of the patient. Optimal compression are to be between 5-6 cm, but the Lucas could go too deep. Possibly as a result of this, it has torn many sternums apart (literally the skin) and has cause a bloody mess with blood shooting out of the ET tube. Also, he doesn't like it because once it is on, he cannot do intraarest ultrasound.


I have soon the Lucas do some gnarly things to the sternal region.

We also generally do not do CPR in a moving ambulance. It is dangerous and unsustainable for the 40 minutes to 2 hours that we might face on the way to a PCI capable facility. I do not foresee that changing anytime soon. While your region may be doing things differently (believe me I can remember), we are not equipped for that.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 16, 2016)

Tigger said:


> While your region may be doing things differently (believe me I can remember),


And I stand by that


----------



## Adam Allen (May 30, 2017)

My service has been approved to purchase 2 automated cpr devices we are looking between zoll autopulse and Boundtree ROSC-U has anyone see the Rosc-u or thoughts


----------

